# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] A Recreation of the World Map of Final Fantasy 1

## Infinimine

https://www.retrowalkthroughs.com/fi...maps/world-map

I have linked to a good reference for the game's map.

In terms of style I think something similiar to LOTR style would be fitting as it also fantasy but honestly I am open to different styles.

If you are interested please direct message or email me

Also I just joined this forum today so hello ^_^

UPDATE: After talking with vb.maps on here I am adding some addition details

1) My budget is around $50 USD
2) I don't have a deadline as this is just for personal display
3) Resolution of map is as high, I am not entirely sure what that means but I know it relates to detail
4) In terms of detail I want a fair amount of detail. 
5) Black and white is fine
6) I would like the labeling of the various landmarks and cities in the style of the map



I have attached a map by vb.maps who responded to this thread below but I could not afford their prices based on my budget. The map shown is a demonstration of the level of detail desired

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Infinimine!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## Infinimine

> Hello, Infinimine!
> 
> I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/
> 
> If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com
> 
> Thank you in advance


I hope you don't mind me using one map from your portfolio as an example of the level of detail I am looking for

----------


## vb.maps

> I hope you don't mind me using one map from your portfolio as an example of the level of detail I am looking for


Sure, not a problem

----------


## Zitanical

Hey Infinimine, 

Not trying to be rude or anything like that but I highly suggest that you up your budget by a whole lot. If I was you and wanted that kind of detail I would raise it up to 250$ at the very least. Maybe even higher. 50$ is probably enought for a coastline sketch mountains, But I'm just suggesting that if you want any approaches by commissioners I would definitely up the price. Maps are very tiring and tedious things to draw (Especially considering some styles) and because of that most cartographers look upwards of 300$ for finely detailed maps. 

Just trying to help you though, so no harm intended!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello,

I have to follow Zitanical post about the budget.
A *hand drawn* world map of the size and detail you are looking for will be close to 300$.

As a more accessible option I can do it with different map making software and some extra details in Photoshop for 150$.

Here are my profiles
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en 
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps 
https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559 

Let me know if you have any questions and if you are interested in working with me feel free to contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## XploringMap

Hello Infinimine, I have some time to work on your project, please contact me at my email xploringmap@gmail.com

----------

